# XM XpressEZ for Sale



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*FS: XM XpressEZ 18.00*

For sale XpressEZ Audiovox unit for 18.00 +SH. https://catalog.amazon.com/abi...YN1MS 








* Favorites button allows you to program 10 of your favorite channels via presets
* Universal connector- easily move XPress EZ between car, home & audio system with compatible accessories
* Easily view channel, artist, and song title via a bright 3 line screen
* The Tune and Press Dial allows you to move quickly through XM channels
* Product Dimensions: 2.6 x 9.8 x 8.3 inches ; 8 pounds
* Shipping Weight: 2 pounds (View shipping rates and policies)
* Shipping: Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S.
* Note: Gift-wrapping is not available for this item.
* ASIN: B000RYN1MS
* Item model number: XMCK5P

Product Description
This is the newest product in the Audiovox Xpress Line, introducing the Audiovox XpressEZ, with a crisp large display with 3 lines, sleek interface with one ""Tune and Dial"" Button allows you to quickly select XM Channels, and navigate the menu. The Audiovox XpressEZ has a favorite button, which allows you to program your 10 favorite channels into your favorite list, and access them easily by the push of a button. The XpressEZ also has a Bright 3 line display, which displays the song title, artist, and the channel name and signal strength.
Product Description
Large, easy-to-read LCD display shows artist name and song title / XM SureConnect with Optional Accessory / Plug & Play dock / Sleep Mode
_Modified by japoipnoi at 8:07 PM 1-11-2009_


_Modified by japoipnoi at 11:07 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FS: XM XpressEZ 18.00 (japoipnoi)*

SOLD!


----------

